# Start dates?



## Lingskoh (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi people of earth,

I'm new to this forum and I'm glad that a community like this exist because Information's here are very helpful.  

So yeah, me and my friends are planning to study in Australia and we're really looking forward to it. However, we're not sure when classes starts because here in our country, first semester starts on June, second is on October and summer class is on April. So, we were wondering about the start date of classes in Australia? Aside from February and July, what are the other dates? Does it depend on the school we're going to attend? I know it's a stupid question but any answer would really be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------

